
High-Tech Ways To Fight Off Pirates - peter123
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=103209615
======
southof40
Anyone interested in this subject should take a look at this article from TIME
-
[http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1892376,00.htm...](http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1892376,00.html)
. It's eye-opening.

